# El Sharaawy è un caso?



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Stando alle ultime indiscrezioni su Milan-Chievo, sembra che il Faraone partirà ancora una volta dalla panchina.
Apparte le considerazioni tecniche (se abbia o no le qualità per essere titolare) o le ipotesi su infortuni/condizioni mentali o altro, secondo voi la motivazione qual'è?

Dite la vostra...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Non è in condizione secondo me. Deve ancora recuperare e Pippo ha paura di romperlo di nuovo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Stando alle ultime indiscrezioni su Milan-Chievo, sembra che il Faraone partirà ancora una volta dalla panchina.
> Apparte le considerazioni tecniche (se abbia o no le qualità per essere titolare) o le ipotesi su infortuni/condizioni mentali o altro, secondo voi la motivazione qual'è?
> 
> Dite la vostra...



semplice concorrenza... abbiamo diverse seconde punte ma il Faraone (che è il più giovane), troverà certamente spazio nel corso della stagione. Per me non esiste nessun caso.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non è in condizione secondo me. Deve ancora recuperare e Pippo ha paura di romperlo di nuovo.



madò, ma quanto gli ci vuole per recuperare? se è veramente così, cioè di pastafrolla, rientrerà quando Montolivo 

tra l'altro come ala a sinistra mi sembra più indicato lui da affiancare a Torres, spero di sbagliarmi..e comunque tornerei al modulo delle prime partite, ovviamente però con Jack a centrocampo..



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> semplice concorrenza... abbiamo diverse seconde punte ma il Faraone (che è il più giovane), troverà certamente spazio nel corso della stagione. Per me non esiste nessun caso.



quindi per te viene semplicemente preferito Menez perchè più forte, almeno attualmente (cosa tra l'altro fuor di dubbio)?

non è che Pippo vede Jack ed Elsha (che rientra molto, a volte a discapito della ricerca della profondità) poco compatibili e pensa che sulla stessa fascia possano pestarsi i piedi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> quindi per te viene semplicemente preferito Menez perchè più forte, almeno attualmente (cosa tra l'altro fuor di dubbio)?



un po' per quello e un po' per la condizione. Non credo che Pippo sia bloccato da alcun tipo di incompatibilità.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2014)

Nessun caso, secondo me. Si sapeva che quel ruolo sarebbe stato di Menez.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me Menez è semplicemente più forte e Bonaventura a sinistra permette a Inzaghi più gioco.


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Apparte le considerazioni tecniche (se abbia o no le qualità per essere titolare) o le ipotesi su infortuni/condizioni mentali o altro, secondo voi la motivazione qual'è?



La motivazione è che Menez e Bonaventura sono più forti


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La motivazione è che Menez e Bonaventura sono più forti



Però loro possono giocare anche a destra, soprattutto Bonaventura...e già Menez ha qualità diverse da Stephan, ma Jack fa proprio un altro tipo di gioco, per me lui e il Faraone sono complementari


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Ottobre 2014)

El Shaarawy e De Sciglio son due giocatori normalissimi. Se non fossero pompati dai media sarebbero da Torino, ci sta che non giochi anche perché delude spesso


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy e De Sciglio son due giocatori normalissimi. Se non fossero pompati dai media sarebbero da Torino, ci sta che non giochi anche perché delude spesso



Amen.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nessun caso, secondo me. Si sapeva che quel ruolo sarebbe stato di Menez.



C'è da dire che Menez,più volte in carriera, ha giocato a destra. E quest'estate si parlava di Cerci e di giocatori mancini per quella fascia,mentre a fine mercato la dirigenza disse "puntiamo su Menez". Alla luce di queste considerazioni io ero convinto che il francese giocasse stabile a destra con El Sharaawy a sinistra, anche perché Honda fece pena la scorsa stagione e tutt'oggi gol a parte non mi convince. Ma a quanto pare il giapponese è inamovibile (chissà perché, vero Galliani?) e Menez Pippo finge di non sapere di poterlo mettere a destra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Stando alle ultime indiscrezioni su Milan-Chievo, sembra che il Faraone partirà ancora una volta dalla panchina.
> Apparte le considerazioni tecniche (se abbia o no le qualità per essere titolare) o le ipotesi su infortuni/condizioni mentali o altro, secondo voi la motivazione qual'è?
> 
> Dite la vostra...



è stato fermo un anno, è bene che la squadra sia autosufficiente senza di lui, continuo a credere ma potrebbe servire del tempo



Ah, non tirate in ballo la cocaina ( non che qualcuno l'abbia fatto, parlo in generale ) che anche in panchina l'antidoping lo fanno uguale, è facilissimo in queste situazioni buttare secchi di escrementi senza sapere niente.




Dexter ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Menez,più volte in carriera, ha giocato a destra. E quest'estate si parlava di Cerci e di giocatori mancini per quella fascia,mentre a fine mercato la dirigenza disse "puntiamo su Menez". Alla luce di queste considerazioni io ero convinto che il francese giocasse stabile a destra con El Sharaawy a sinistra, anche perché Honda fece pena la scorsa stagione e tutt'oggi gol a parte non mi convince. Ma a quanto pare il giapponese è inamovibile (chissà perché, vero Galliani?) e Menez Pippo finge di non sapere di poterlo mettere a destra.


Non sei un po' prevenuto verso Honda ? Secondo me sta facendo molto bene, uno dei pochi che sa passare il pallone nel Milan.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Ottobre 2014)

El Shaarawy non può non essere un caso, perché da ormai due anni ce n'è sempre una. Il problema è che la situazione è sempre nebulosa: si fosse rotto il crociato, sapremmo di che si parla. 
Invece prima era spompato dai tre mesi in cui aveva tirato avanti la baracca (ma aveva 21 anni, per diamine), poi era la coesistenza con Balotelli, poi i problemi fisici con rientri anticipati, posticipati, tempi di recupero vaghi, poi ora non si sa bene che ha, se è colpa del fisico o dell'allenatore o sua.
Magari non un gran caso ma un piccolo caso: un casino.


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy e De Sciglio son due giocatori normalissimi.



Elsha ok ma Desci ha dimostrato che può essere un grande giocatore.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> è stato fermo un anno, è bene che la squadra sia autosufficiente senza di lui, continuo a credere ma potrebbe servire del tempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finché fa gol è giusto farlo giocare, ma quando non la butterà più dentro deve sedersi in panca, è il Poli offensivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Elsha ok ma Desci ha dimostrato che può essere un grande giocatore.


Grande giocatore Desci??? Per nulla. Ma cosa ha dimostrato per essere così considerato dai tifosi? Almeno l'altro ha portato avanti per un po' la baracca. Desci è scialbo. E' un discreto giocatore e nulla più.


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore Desci??? Per nulla. Ma cosa ha dimostrato per essere così considerato dai tifosi? Almeno l'altro ha portato avanti per un po' la baracca. Desci è scialbo. E' un discreto giocatore e nulla più.



L'anno del terzo posto ha fatto grandissime cose


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'anno del terzo posto ha fatto grandissime cose



Grandissime cose dove??? Un buon campionato, ma non da grande difensore. Ma mai nella vita.


----------



## Pessotto (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Menez,più volte in carriera, ha giocato a destra. E quest'estate si parlava di Cerci e di giocatori mancini per quella fascia,mentre a fine mercato la dirigenza disse "puntiamo su Menez". Alla luce di queste considerazioni io ero convinto che il francese giocasse stabile a destra con El Sharaawy a sinistra, anche perché Honda fece pena la scorsa stagione e tutt'oggi gol a parte non mi convince. Ma a quanto pare il giapponese è inamovibile (chissà perché, vero Galliani?) e Menez Pippo finge di non sapere di poterlo mettere a destra.



Quoto tutto


----------



## Heaven (4 Ottobre 2014)

Inzaghi deve riuscire a far coesistere lui insieme a Menez e Bonaventura, non possiamo permetterci di tenerlo in panchina dai


----------



## DannySa (4 Ottobre 2014)

Già è discontinuo di suo figuriamoci se non gioca praticamente mai e non imbrocca una partita da fine 2012.
È probabile che renda meglio quando c'è entusiasmo intorno infatti contro la Lazio era caricato a mille e ha giocato una gran partita, certo se d'ora in poi rimarrà fermo 4-5 partite ogni partita che gioca comincerei a farmi delle domande sulla sua utilità alla causa.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dico solamente una cosa: vendiamo subito a 2 lire sia El Shaarawy che De Sciglio, tanto valgono meno di zero, giusto? Perfetto.
Però nel caso dovessero esplodere via dal Milan (cosa che ovviamente non accadrà visto che sono 2 scappati di casa) non voglio sentire nessuno che dica: "Eh ma la società avrebbe dovuto aspettarli o quantomeno darli in prestito. Vergogna Galliani, Berlusconi vendi il Milan!". Nessuno.
Escludendo l'anno scorso in cui sono stati entrambi sempre in infermeria, 2 anni fa per loro si sprecavano i termini _fenomeno_, _campione_, _fuoriclasse_, ecc... Ora, sia per l'inizio di stagione che per la passata stagione i 2 sono diventati pippe, mosci, senza attributi, scarsi, enormemente sopravvalutati. Ma chi li ha sopravvalutati oltre la stampa? Gli stessi che ora li demoliscono.
L'errore sta nel momento negativo (che ogni giocatore può attraversare, figuriamoci un 21enne in una squadra mediocre) attuale oppure nell'aver considerato campioni 2 giocatori attualmente normali con del potenziale più o meno grande?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore Desci??? Per nulla. Ma cosa ha dimostrato per essere così considerato dai tifosi? Almeno l'altro ha portato avanti per un po' la baracca. Desci è scialbo. E' un discreto giocatore e nulla più.



Ma infatti, cioè ElShaarawy ha fatto 6 mesi da fenomeno, di cosa stiamo parlando ?

DeSciglio ha giocato bene, ma non è mai stato strepitoso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Inzaghi deve riuscire a far coesistere lui insieme a Menez e Bonaventura, non possiamo permetterci di tenerlo in panchina dai



Honda, Menez ed ElShaarawy per 2 posti va benone, tanto un cambio lì ogni partita lo fai.

Un cambio minimo, magari 2


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2014)

Elsha ha giocato due partite, la prima benissimo, la seconda al rientro contro la Juve male.

per me Inzaghi ha sbagliato a lasciarlo per entrambe le partite sempre in panca, contro il cesena quel cambio (che poi non c'è stato per l'espulsione) doveva succedere almeno dieci muniti prima.

guardate garcia che fa giocare ljajic e gli da fiducia.

si può giudicare, dire che è scarso o che è un fenomeno ma per ora si parla di aria.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2014)

Su Elsha c'erano certe voci (purtroppo attendibili) che spiegherebbero molte cose. Non entrerei nello specifico nemmeno sotto tortura, quello che invece non so è se certe vecchie abitudini le abbia perse definitivamente o le abbia invece riprese. 
Oltre a questo, più passa il tempo più sono del parere che sia un giocatore che come tanti altri passati per Milan, Juve e Inter, non abbia una personalità abbastanza forte per poter reggere il peso di certe maglie. 
Un po' come Recoba all'Inter. Tanta classe ma Recoba non si è mai imposto sia perchè non era un leader sia perchè soffriva tantissimo la pressione. 

Gennaio potrebbe essere un mese molto scoppiettante per il mercato.


----------



## Principe (4 Ottobre 2014)

El sha ha sbagliato una partita ed era fuori condizione XD fiducia ai giovani : spero che se ne vada , il Milan non si merita el sha .


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me non c'è un caso,semplicemente Inzaghi li osserva ogni giorno e per ora Menez gli dà più sicurezza.Sinceramente quest'ultimo oggi lo avrei fatto riposare dando una chance a Stephan,ma evidentemente avrà pensato che non ne vale la pena essendoci poi la sosta per le nazionali.Per me i due potrebbero benissimo coesistere,ma a quanto pare il mister non è dello stesso parere,almeno finora.Però io credo molto in El Sha,e voglio sperare che in questa stagione ancora lunga ci sarà spazio anche per lui.Non voglio credere alle dicerie e i "complotti" di vario tipo,e non mi piace nemmeno definire brocchi,sopravvalutati,etc. quelli che fino all'anno scorso erano chiamati campioni.Credo che soprattutto coi giovani ci voglia un attimo in più di pazienza e di equilibrio nei giudizi.E voglio sperare che la fiducia nel ragazzo di cui parlava ieri Inzaghi non fosse solo pro forma.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

C'è anche da dire che El Sharaawy ha avuto qualche problema, finora..nel senso di infortuni, soprattutto, quindi le sue prestazioni altalenanti sono più giustificabili di quelle di De Sciglio imho, che invece è titolare inamovibile anche quando fa defecare e ha 0 concorrenza, per me è la sua involuzione che lascia piuttosto sconcertati..il Faraone è sicuramente stato più sfortunato finora, come quando è stato accantonato in favore di Balotelli


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nessun caso, secondo me. Si sapeva che quel ruolo sarebbe stato di Menez.



Diciamo che in estate alcuni di noi l'avevano appunto detto, occhio perchè Stephan rischia di diventare la riserva di Menez. Infatti.

Ad ogni modo ritengo sia un giocatore importante, è però evidente che in questo momento ci sono calciatori che fisicamente stanno decisamente meglio.


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Su Elsha c'erano certe voci (purtroppo attendibili) che spiegherebbero molte cose. Non entrerei nello specifico nemmeno sotto tortura, quello che invece non so è se certe vecchie abitudini le abbia perse definitivamente o le abbia invece riprese.



mi immagino quanto attendibili....

scusami ma per me è abbastanza da ignoranti parlare di voci senza dire: 1 i fatti 2 chi lo ha scritto o detto

fino a quel punto suonano come malignita` e basta.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Su Elsha c'erano certe voci (purtroppo attendibili) che spiegherebbero molte cose. Non entrerei nello specifico nemmeno sotto tortura, quello che invece non so è se certe vecchie abitudini le abbia perse definitivamente o le abbia invece riprese.



Mah, l'anno scorso s'era sparsa la voce che non facesse vita da atleta, da qui anche i litigi con Allegri, che però sono anche stati smentiti..non ci sarebbero neanche le prove, apparte qualche foto in discoteca, che poi non vogliono dire niente..altrimenti non so a cosa tu ti possa riferire, così come le vecchie abitudini di cui parli

Penso che puoi scrivere in libertà, almeno le cose che si possono dire, anche perché si parla di voci penso, e non credo che le hai diffuse tu, quindi...


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Mah, l'anno scorso s'era sparsa la voce che non facesse vita da atleta, da qui anche i litigi con Allegri, che però sono anche stati smentiti..non ci sarebbero neanche le prove, apparte qualche foto in discoteca, che poi non vogliono dire niente..altrimenti non so a cosa tu ti possa riferire, così come le vecchie abitudini di cui parli
> 
> Penso che puoi scrivere in libertà, almeno le cose che si possono dire, anche perché si parla di voci penso, e non credo che le hai diffuse tu, quindi...


Forse un caso è chi non lo fa giocare.
El Sharaawy stasera in 17 minuti ha mostrato numeri e determinazione, lasciarlo in panchina è da dementi.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2014)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Forse un caso è chi non lo fa giocare.
> El Sharaawy stasera in 17 minuti ha mostrato numeri e determinazione, lasciarlo in panchina è da dementi.



Purtroppo tante altre volte non ha inciso. Non lo scopriamo oggi Stephan.


----------



## Alex (4 Ottobre 2014)

oggi quando è entrato mi è piaciuto


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2014)

sta benissimo. 

il problema è che è veramente dura lasciar fuori uno tra menez, honda o bonaventura.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi bene, dai

In teoria, con Jack spostato a centrocampo, il tridente dovrebbe essere Elsha-Menez-Honda senza troppi problemi


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2014)

Alex ha scritto:


> oggi quando è entrato mi è piaciuto



Anche a me. E' entrato subito in partita.




davoreb ha scritto:


> mi immagino quanto attendibili....
> 
> scusami ma per me è abbastanza da ignoranti parlare di voci senza dire: 1 i fatti 2 chi lo ha scritto o detto
> 
> fino a quel punto suonano come malignita` e basta.




Non mi posso esporre. 



Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Mah, l'anno scorso s'era sparsa la voce che non facesse vita da atleta, da qui anche i litigi con Allegri, che però sono anche stati smentiti..non ci sarebbero neanche le prove, apparte qualche foto in discoteca, che poi non vogliono dire niente..altrimenti non so a cosa tu ti possa riferire, così come le vecchie abitudini di cui parli
> 
> Penso che puoi scrivere in libertà, almeno le cose che si possono dire, anche perché si parla di voci penso, e non credo che le hai diffuse tu, quindi...




Non posso scrivere liberamente.
Posso solo dire che non si tratta di semplici balotellate, ma di qualcosa di più. Fortunatamente non è uno che attira l'attenzione dei media nè uno che sbatte la sua vita privata sui social network. 
Queste cose riguardano però un passato che anche se non è molto remoto è comunque passato. 
Non sarebbe giusto giudicarlo per delle sciocchezze che ha fatto precedentemente e che forse ora si è lasciato alle spalle.
Mi preoccupa solo che possa riprendere o abbia ripreso queste cattive abitudini, che di sicuro il Milan non gliele farebbe passare una seconda volta.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche a me. E' entrato subito in partita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sono cose curiose?


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Basta scrivere queste stupidate
[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] ti è stato detto mille volte di evitare di fare l'insider o presunto tale. Questo è l'ultimo avvertimento.

Si torna on topic.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta scrivere queste stupidate
> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] ti è stato detto mille volte di evitare di fare l'insider o presunto tale. Questo è l'ultimo avvertimento.
> 
> Si torna on topic.



Va bene. 
Meglio così.


----------



## Serginho (5 Ottobre 2014)

Una volta andavano in panchina gente come Rui Costa, Crespo e Stam. Non vedo perchè debba sempre esserci un caso, in campo scendono 11 giocatori, ad avercela sempre questa abbondanza, non capisco perché dobbiamo per forza avere 3 titolari e poi il resto asini per i quali nessuno si interessa se vanno in panchina, in tribuna o nel parcheggio dello stadio a vendere accendini


----------



## davoreb (5 Ottobre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Una volta andavano in panchina gente come Rui Costa, Crespo e Stam. Non vedo perchè debba sempre esserci un caso, in campo scendono 11 giocatori, ad avercela sempre questa abbondanza, non capisco perché dobbiamo per forza avere 3 titolari e poi il resto asini per i quali nessuno si interessa se vanno in panchina, in tribuna o nel parcheggio dello stadio a vendere accendini



io sono d'accordo, oggi abbiamo 5 buoni giocatori per quattro posti, suona strano che a stare in panca sia sempre elsha.

non è che deve essere titolare fisso alla cr7 ma 20 minuti in 3 partite sono pochi.

vedremo nelle prossime.


----------



## The P (5 Ottobre 2014)

Per me Elsha se sta bene deve giocare. E forse il sacrificato dev'essere Torres.

È anche vero però che finalmente in avanti abbiamo un panchina degna. Ed è fondamentale, alla juve o alla Roma chi subentra non abbassa il livello della squadra, al Milan sì.


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Ottobre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Una volta andavano in panchina gente come Rui Costa, Crespo e Stam. Non vedo perchè debba sempre esserci un caso, in campo scendono 11 giocatori, ad avercela sempre questa abbondanza, non capisco perché dobbiamo per forza avere 3 titolari e poi il resto asini per i quali nessuno si interessa se vanno in panchina, in tribuna o nel parcheggio dello stadio a vendere accendini



Caso perché forse non merita la panchina e quindi occorre capire se Pippo fa bene o no, dato che come hanno detto altri sarebbe più giusto sacrificare Torres 

Oltretutto si parla delle partite steccate dal Faraone, ma apparte la Juve quali sarebbero? Quella non fa testo, lui non fu l'unico e la Juve non è roba per noi, al momento


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Ottobre 2014)

El shaarawy può essere un'ottima riserva. Ieri mi è piaciuta soprattutto l'idea di Inzaghi di sostituire Torres con lui ed adattare Menez prima punta. Sempre meglio di mettere in campo Pazzini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ieri è entrato benissimo,deve giocare lui.


----------



## Djici (5 Ottobre 2014)

in questo momento menez e insostituibile... cosi come honda.
e penso che presto elsha sara ancora piu insostituibile di loro due.

e chiaro che torres va in panca... ma non e il migliore modo per "recuperarlo".
e quindi e logico parlare di "caso".
prima ci andavano rui costa, crespo e stam come qualcuno ha detto ma giocavamo la champions per vincerla... e quindi magari uno giocava contro la roma in campionato... e un altro giocava contro lo united il mercoledi.

nessun problema.

il problema e che ora chi va in panchina contro il cesena di turno va in panchina contro il bari di turno...

insomma e difficile fare un vero turnover quando giochi una sola competizione perche vogliono giocare tutti.


----------



## Serginho (5 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Caso perché forse non merita la panchina e quindi occorre capire se Pippo fa bene o no, dato che come hanno detto altri sarebbe più giusto sacrificare Torres
> 
> Oltretutto si parla delle partite steccate dal Faraone, ma apparte la Juve quali sarebbero? Quella non fa testo, lui non fu l'unico e la Juve non è roba per noi, al momento



Quelli che stanno andando in campo stanno giocando bene, Torres ha steccato l'ultima ma sai io non sono abituato a cambiare parere ogni partita come una bandierina. Sono sicuro che se gioca bene Elsha tornerà presto titolare. Mi sembra presto per parlare di "caso", sono sempre le solite esagerazioni di chi si auto crea i problemi


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Ottobre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quelli che stanno andando in campo stanno giocando bene, Torres ha steccato l'ultima ma sai io non sono abituato a cambiare parere ogni partita come una bandierina. Sono sicuro che se gioca bene Elsha tornerà presto titolare. Mi sembra presto per parlare di "caso", sono sempre le solite esagerazioni di chi si auto crea i problemi



Beh oddio, se ieri Inzaghi è da elogiare per aver tolto Torres e messo Menez, c'è anche da chiedersi come mai non ci abbia pensato prima, preferendogli Pazzini nelle altre partite..nessuno dice che il Faraone deve essere titolare inamovibile, ma nelle ultime gare Inzaghi non l'aveva affatto considerato, e per uno con le sue qualità suona comunque strano, se persino Pazzini e Bonera hanno delle possibilità


----------



## Serginho (5 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, se ieri Inzaghi è da elogiare per aver tolto Torres e messo Menez, c'è anche da chiedersi come mai non ci abbia pensato prima, preferendogli Pazzini nelle altre partite..nessuno dice che il Faraone deve essere titolare inamovibile, ma nelle ultime gare Inzaghi non l'aveva affatto considerato, e per uno con le sue qualità suona comunque strano, se persino Pazzini e Bonera hanno delle possibilità



Purtroppo noi non siamo gli allenatori del Milan e parecchie cose non le sappiamo. Quindi per forza di cosa le nostre supposizioni sono quasi sempre basate sul nulla. Inoltre col senno di poi siamo sempre tutti fenomeni, bisognerebbe mettersi nei panni di chi invece deve prenderle effettivamente le decisioni


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2014)

se qualche folle offrisse 15 cucuzze, arrivederci e grazie!?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> se qualche folle offrisse 15 cucuzze, arrivederci e grazie!?



no dai, non scherziamo, è un giocatore che ha tanto da imparare ma ha anche qualità fuori dal comune


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Ottobre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Purtroppo noi non siamo gli allenatori del Milan e parecchie cose non le sappiamo. Quindi per forza di cosa le nostre supposizioni sono quasi sempre basate sul nulla. Inoltre col senno di poi siamo sempre tutti fenomeni, bisognerebbe mettersi nei panni di chi invece deve prenderle effettivamente le decisioni



Guarda, io ho sempre sostenuto El Sharaawy e sempre lo farò, poi si può dire che sia di parte, in questo..ma le critiche per averlo impiegato poco le ho fatte anche prima della buona partita di ieri, così come ho criticato il fatto di mettere Pazzini al posto suo non appena ho visto i cambi..ad oggi la scarsa fiducia che più di una volta ha dimostrato Inzaghi verso il giocatore è immotivata, persino con la Juve ha le sue attenuanti, ovviamente è una mia personalissima opinione, ci mancherebbe


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> se qualche folle offrisse 15 cucuzze, arrivederci e grazie!?



Aspettiamo di vedere quello che combina fino a gennaio e poi bisognerà valutare di prendere almeno un centrocampista di un certo livello prima di svendere gente di 22 anni.


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no dai, non scherziamo, è un giocatore che ha tanto da imparare ma ha anche qualità fuori dal comune



al milan servono piu giocatori e soprattutto uomini come torres e buonaventura, gente umile, professionale, senza cavoli per la testa, gente con l'ambizione di sfondare come calciatore e non essere un uomo copertina per le pettinature strambe


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2014)

Il tempo sta per scadere.
Ha ancora la fiducia dei tifosi, ma comincia ad esaurirsi... giusto attenderlo, gli infortuni, è giovane etc... ma questa "pausa di riflessione" non può prolungarsi ancora per molto.
E' ormai ora che il ragazzo faccia uno sforzo per tornare con continuità a mostrare le qualità di quel semestre incredibile, dove effettivamente io vedevo delle qualità e delle giocate che non rivedevo dal Kakà dei tempi d'oro.
Ci contavo molto, ho continuato a crederci, ma ora qualche dubbio comincia ad offuscare le mie speranze.
A lui e a Inzaghi il compito di dissipare ogni perplessità, ma devono fare in fretta.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tempo sta per scadere.
> Ha ancora la fiducia dei tifosi, ma comincia ad esaurirsi... giusto attenderlo, gli infortuni, è giovane etc... ma questa "pausa di riflessione" non può prolungarsi ancora per molto.
> E' ormai ora che il ragazzo faccia uno sforzo per tornare con continuità a mostrare le qualità di quel semestre incredibile, dove effettivamente io vedevo delle qualità e delle giocate che non rivedevo dal Kakà dei tempi d'oro.
> Ci contavo molto, ho continuato a crederci, ma ora qualche dubbio comincia ad offuscare le mie speranze.
> A lui e a Inzaghi il compito di dissipare ogni perplessità, ma devono fare in fretta.



Si ma parliamoci chiaro, in quei sei mesi fece una cosa come 18 gol se non erro, praticamente la proiezione diceva ne avrebbe fatti minimo 35 da li alla fine. Oltre alle reti faceva tutta la fascia, entrambe le fasi di gioco. Cioè si poteva parlare tranquillamente di un giocatore da 90 mln di euro, uno che ti fa cose cosi a 21 anni. Ma io dico, è evidente che Stephan non è un bomber, quelli reti non potevano rispecchiare il suo reale valore, come ora che non ne butta dentro una non gli rende merito. E' una mezza via, un giocatore che aiuta e fa entrambe le fasi e può chiudere i suoi campionati con una quindicina di reti. Non aspettiamoci torni il giocatore da 30-40 gol l'anno, non lo è.


----------



## elbonito (7 Ottobre 2014)

temo che el92 possa essere il nuovo pato...

mi auguro di no, perchè a me piace molto


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2014)

Vi lancio una provocazione, se Stephan giocasse nella Roma di Garcia, con le sue caratteristiche, quanto devastante potrebbe essere? Giocherebbe li davanti, ad alternarsi ai vari Gervinho, Iturbe etc etc.

Per me farebbe grandi cose. La mia idea è, cresciamo globalmente come squadra e tutti cresceranno come singoli, semplicemente.


----------



## madeinitaly (7 Ottobre 2014)

Ma con il Chievo ha giocato 10-15 minuti ha fatto due fiammate impressionanti, soprattutto quella sulla linea di fondo. Come si fa a contestare uno come ElSha? Ha avuto qualche problema fisico ma ora mi sembra ristabilito, non è affatto un caso suvvia. Pippo lo deve mettere un pò di più, ha delle potenzialità ENORMI.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi lancio una provocazione, se Stephan giocasse nella Roma di Garcia, con le sue caratteristiche, quanto devastante potrebbe essere? Giocherebbe li davanti, ad alternarsi ai vari Gervinho, Iturbe etc etc.
> 
> Per me farebbe grandi cose. La mia idea è, cresciamo globalmente come squadra e tutti cresceranno come singoli, semplicemente.



Bravissimo, veramente bravissimo..oggi a pranzo, guardando le immagini di Juve-Roma su Italia1, ho pensato esattamente la stessa cosa..El Sharaawy nella Roma, e con Garcia, sarebbe l'ala più forte del campionato e varrebbe già 30-40 mln (ovviamente infortuni a parte) altre che le critiche che riceve quì, veramente immotivate imho

ringraziamo che uno così sia con noi, ringraziamo e basta..e speriamo che continui a migliorare quì, perchè crescendo lui crescerà tutto il Milan..


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi lancio una provocazione, se Stephan giocasse nella Roma di Garcia, con le sue caratteristiche, quanto devastante potrebbe essere? Giocherebbe li davanti, ad alternarsi ai vari Gervinho, Iturbe etc etc.
> 
> Per me farebbe grandi cose. La mia idea è, cresciamo globalmente come squadra e tutti cresceranno come singoli, semplicemente.



Giocherebbe in una squadra che a differenza nostra sa giocare a calcio ed è ben organizzata grazie ad un ottimo allenatore con gli attributi, anche secondo me se giocasse nella Roma potrebbe essere potenzialmente devastante. A noi in primis ci manca un allenatore vero che si possa considerare un valore aggiunto (partendo dal presupposto che non abbiamo i giocatori della Roma).


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Giocherebbe in una squadra che a differenza nostra sa giocare a calcio ed è ben organizzata grazie ad un ottimo allenatore con gli attributi, anche secondo me se giocasse nella Roma potrebbe essere potenzialmente devastante. A noi in primis ci manca un allenatore vero che si possa considerare un valore aggiunto (partendo dal presupposto che non abbiamo i giocatori della Roma).



Oltre all'allenatore ci mancano una serie di giocatori che sappiano veramente giocare al calcio, gente che abbia questo dono innato. La Roma ha gente come Totti e Pjanic giusto per citarne due che danno una qualità IMMENSA alla manovra, gente che fa calcio. Loro due in primis, ma non scordiamo Strootman e De Rossi ad esempio, gente che sa giocare a calcio. Mentre noi in mediana ci presentiamo con il solo De Jong che sappia cosa sia il gioco del calcio. Stephan ha bisogno di gente che lo metta nelle condizioni anche per rendere al massimo, cosa che da noi non c'è, aimè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Giocherebbe in una squadra che a differenza nostra sa giocare a calcio ed è ben organizzata grazie ad un ottimo allenatore con gli attributi, anche secondo me se giocasse nella Roma potrebbe essere potenzialmente devastante. A noi in primis ci manca un allenatore vero che si possa considerare un valore aggiunto (partendo dal presupposto che non abbiamo i giocatori della Roma).


El Sharaawy esterno sinistro a Roma sarebbe un qualcosa di spettacolare.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> El Sharaawy esterno sinistro a Roma sarebbe un qualcosa di spettacolare.



Infatti sono ragionamenti da fare, per quelli che invece dicono è scarso, è da vendere per 15 milioni ecc..ecc..

È vero che può e deve dare di più, ma guardiamo anche che in che squadra gioca, e soprattutto che centrocampo ha dietro


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oltre all'allenatore ci mancano una serie di giocatori che sappiano veramente giocare al calcio, gente che abbia questo dono innato. La Roma ha gente come Totti e Pjanic giusto per citarne due che danno una qualità IMMENSA alla manovra, gente che fa calcio. Loro due in primis, ma non scordiamo Strootman e De Rossi ad esempio, gente che sa giocare a calcio. Mentre noi in mediana ci presentiamo con il solo De Jong che sappia cosa sia il gioco del calcio. Stephan ha bisogno di gente che lo metta nelle condizioni anche per rendere al massimo, cosa che da noi non c'è, aimè


Assolutamente. Infatti tra parentesi ho scritto che partivo dal presupposto che non abbiamo i giocatori della Roma, soprattutto a centrocampo dove secondo me in questo momento la Roma ha il miglior reparto d'Italia (al completo ovviamente, ricordiamoci che a Torino e a Manchester è andata a imporre il gioco per larghi tratti della gara con le riserve).
Un centrocampo con giocatori di livello, unito ad un allenatore competente, fa rendere meglio i difensori e gli attaccanti. Secondo me il nostro reparto difensivo (parlo dei titolari) non è scarso in assoluto così come in attacco siamo secondo me non così tanto lontani da Juve e Roma. A centrocampo però ci sono anni luce di distacco e finché non si interverrà in quel dannato reparto non andremo mai da nessuna parte.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> El Sharaawy esterno sinistro a Roma sarebbe un qualcosa di spettacolare.


Anche perché potrebbe esclusivamente dedicarsi alle azioni offensive (tornando comunque ad aiutare centrocampo e difesa), senza fare mezzala e terzino per 90 minuti. Alcuni dei nostri giocatori migliori, forse proprio quelli che vengono più criticati, se inseriti in un contesto superorganizzato farebbero subito il salto di qualità, così come lo ha fatto Nainggolan in nemmeno una stagione tra i giallorossi.


----------



## Renegade (13 Ottobre 2014)

Ho letto un po' le opinioni della maggior parte e vedo che si tende un po' troppo a tutelare El Shaarawy. Capisco sia giovane, ma non è estremistico dire che ci stiamo dirigendo verso un nuovo Pato e non a livello di infortuni, ma proprio per l'inconcludenza e la discontinuità del giocatore stesso, forse un po' troppo sopravvalutato per quei 4-5 mesi di ottimo rendimento. Io credo che l'arrivo di Balotelli abbia distrutto questo giocatore. Il suo problema è principalmente mentale, difatti si sentì palesemente messo da parte dalla nuova stella, perse fiducia in sé stesso e fu bistrattato da società e da allenatore, con un personaggio di fianco fin troppo ingombrante. Poi ci sono stati gli infortuni ed ora che Mario non c'è più sono rimasti gli strascichi che ha lasciato dietro di sé. Stephan non è visto più come una garanzia ed un giocatore chiave, ma come un giocatore con potenziale. Non dimentichiamoci che fu anche messo sul mercato e trattato con l'Anzhi giusto perché ora c'era la nuova stella ed era vendibilissimo. Queste cose l'hanno distrutto secondo me. Lo stesso Allegri finì col trattarlo da riserva ed ora Pippo sta facendo lo stesso, forse a ragione, preferendogli Bonaventura che offre molte più garanzie. Io credo che difficilmente si riprenderà da noi. Se a questo ci si aggiunge una tremenda fragilità fisica oltre che psicologica, beh, dobbiamo stare molto attenti. Se arrivasse una buona offerta, dico la verità, lo venderei. Per un 25 mln. In giro ci sono giocatori buoni nel suo ruolo, Depay, Bakkali, Fisher, Bruma. Non perché non ci punterei, anzi, è anche italiano quindi tanto meglio, ma perché ormai lo vedo quasi irrecuperabile per la via che ha intrapreso. E noi ad oggi non possiamo permetterci scommesse su giocatori fragili mentalmente, per sopravvivere servono giocatori affidabili, con rendimento continuo. Io credo sia come Lamela alla Roma, poi finito male agli Spurs. Giocatore dall'ottimo potenziale, ma scostante, fragile psicofisicamente. Dunque da vendere dai 25 ai 30 mln per ricostruire la squadra.


----------



## davoreb (13 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dunque da vendere dai 25 ai 30 mln per ricostruire la squadra.



vendere per investire?????? Hshahahahahaha

comunque parlare di un 92 praticamente finito????? Quest'anno finora ha sbagliato una partita, nel resto ha fatto bene.


----------



## Penny.wise (13 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] il tuo discorso, intendo quello del vendere per reinvestire (sul giocatore ognuno ha le sue idee), è giusto ma ormai Berlusconi è come Barabba, appena ha tre euro a portata di mano se li mette in tasca. O veramente, dopo Kaka Ibra Thiago Balotelli, ci crede ancora qualcuno che i soldi verrebbero spesi? Si trattasse di una dirigenza seria e competente, e di un Presidente interessato a renderci più forti, si potrebbe anche fare, ma finché c'è questa gente o comunque finché non torneremo in Champions io non vendo più nessuno perché sarebbe solo un passo indietro. Stai tranquillo che anche se ci dessero 100 mln non prenderebbero nessuno e direbbero che deve essere valorizzato qualche cesso in rosa, per poi aggiungere che siamo a posto cosi o peggio ancora che dobbiamo vendere qualcun altro per fare mercato


----------



## Renegade (13 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> @Renegade il tuo discorso, intendo quello del vendere per reinvestire (sul giocatore ognuno ha le sue idee), è giusto ma ormai Berlusconi è come Barabba, appena ha tre euro a portata di mano se li mette in tasca. O veramente, dopo Kaka Ibra Thiago Balotelli, ci crede ancora qualcuno che i soldi verrebbero spesi? Si trattasse di una dirigenza seria e competente, e di un Presidente interessato a renderci più forti, si potrebbe anche fare, ma finché c'è questa gente o comunque finché non torneremo in Champions io non vendo più nessuno perché sarebbe solo un passo indietro. Stai tranquillo che anche se ci dessero 100 mln non prenderebbero nessuno e direbbero che deve essere valorizzato qualche cesso in rosa, per poi aggiungere che siamo a posto cosi o peggio ancora che dobbiamo vendere qualcun altro per fare mercato



Questo discorso è ovvio e giusto. Infatti io parlavo di cosa avrei fatto personalmente io. Ma comunque sai, dopo che almeno i 6 di Cristante li hanno reinvestiti, qualche speranza di almeno piccoli investimenti c'è. Intendo a livello di cessioni minori reinvestite in acquisti minori.


----------



## Penny.wise (13 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Questo discorso è ovvio e giusto. Infatti io parlavo di cosa avrei fatto personalmente io. Ma comunque sai, dopo che almeno i 6 di Cristante li hanno reinvestiti, qualche speranza di almeno piccoli investimenti c'è. Intendo a livello di cessioni minori reinvestite in acquisti minori.



Imho Cristante è stato venduto proprio per fare mercato, o meglio magari il ragazzo ha chiesto di andar via e a quel punto non potevano non spendere neanche i suoi soldi..intanto però i 20 di Balo erano spariti magicamente..quà rischiamo che per comprare gente che dovrebbe esser presa senza sacrificare nessuno, anche perché costa due spicci, si debbano vendere non uno ma addirittura due giocatori


----------

